
System for performing 'tensor algebra' offers 100-fold speedups - kuwze
https://phys.org/news/2017-10-tensor-algebra-fold-speedups-previous.html
======
kuwze
The github repository is here: [https://github.com/tensor-
compiler/taco](https://github.com/tensor-compiler/taco)

